# Nette Bikerin am Hochrhein gesucht



## Cube888 (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte dieses Forum nutzen um eine Frage zu fragen und zu klären, die mich schon seit geraumer Zeit quält und mir schier schlaflose Nächte bereitet!!!
Gibt es denn in der Region Hochrhein und in der Umgebung von Bad Säckingen keine Bike-begeisterten Mädels??? Oder ihr biked immer zu ganz anderen Zeiten 

Falls du, eine nette, sportliche und gutaussehende 20-28 jährige Bikerin bist und aus der Umgebung Bad Säckingen kommst, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mir helfen könntest diese mich so beschäftigende Frage zu klären  

Gruß Flo


----------



## marc (5. Juli 2007)

Ich kann dir das gerne ins Bike-Single Treff Forum verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juli 2007)

Ich hab da schon welche gesehen und gesprochen! Die gibts! Ein Teil vom Team Merida sitzt da doch auch... 
Ist damit deine Frage beantwortet, oder brauchst du einen lebenden Beweis?


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

Hat hier im Forum eigentlich schonmal eine von diesen Kontaktanzeigen was gebracht?


----------



## Lonelybiker (5. Juli 2007)

Gute Frage!

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach sojemandem! 
Wäre sogar froh wenn es hier in der gegend überhaupt jemanden geben würde der in meinem Alter (24) ist und MTB fährt!

ne Frau wäre natürlich optimal..aber zum biken tuts mir auch ein Mann  hehe

mfg
Stephan


----------



## rinsewind (6. Juli 2007)

Lonelybiker schrieb:


> Gute Frage!
> 
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach sojemandem!
> Wäre sogar froh wenn es hier in der gegend überhaupt jemanden geben würde der in meinem Alter (24) ist und MTB fährt!
> ...



also ich kenn jetzt schon 2 leute die sind ueber meetic.de fuendig geworden.

da brauchst das auch nicht so nett "umschreiben"

vg

marco


----------



## Lonelybiker (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo

netter Tipp

...aber ich suche wirklich jemanden zum radfahren!


mfg
Stephan


----------



## Wooly (7. Juli 2007)

ihr solltet auf jeden Fall in Karlsruhe studieren ... ihr werdet euch heimisch fühlen ..


----------



## Trailrider79 (7. Juli 2007)

der wooly! gibts dich auch noch?

was glaubst du warum ich net in KA studiert hab ;-)


----------



## Znarf (9. Juli 2007)

Öh,kommt aber mal ganz klipp und klar auf den Studiengang an.

Studier mal Germanistik/Biologie/Geographie auf Lehramt an der Uni  ! 
Da ist das Verhältnis nämlich genau umgekehrt zu dem vom Rest der Uni. Und die Mehrheit wird eben NICHT von pickligen, stotternden, schlecht frisierten NERDS (das ist nicht böse gemeint, normales Vorurteil halt) gebildet.

Im Sommer leiden die Klausurschnitte massiv unter gutem Wetter, insbesondere mit hohen Temperaturen.

Z


----------



## Wooly (10. Juli 2007)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Studier mal Germanistik/Biologie/Geographie auf Lehramt an der Uni  !



die 3 1/2 Jungs pro Semester machen es nicht besser ...



			
				Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Im Sommer leiden die Klausurschnitte massiv unter gutem Wetter, insbesondere mit hohen Temperaturen.



boahh, voll revolutionär ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (11. Juli 2007)

wooly watt treibt dich hier her zurück?

niedrigwasser in allen bächen und flüssen?

kann doch garnicht sein bei dem schiffwetter!


----------



## Wooly (11. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> wooly watt treibt dich hier her zurück?
> 
> niedrigwasser in allen bächen und flüssen?
> 
> kann doch garnicht sein bei dem schiffwetter!



nee nee bäche sind voll, siehe www.riverrunner.de

Aber ab und zu schau ich mal rein in diese humorfreie Zone, um in alten Erinnerungen zu schwelgen ... ich sag Bescheid wenn ich mit Bernhard mal wieder in die Pfalz fahre.


----------



## waldman (11. Juli 2007)

Znarf schrieb:


> Öh,kommt aber mal ganz klipp und klar auf den Studiengang an.
> 
> Studier mal Germanistik/Biologie/Geographie auf Lehramt an der Uni  !
> Da ist das Verhältnis nämlich genau umgekehrt zu dem vom Rest der Uni. Und die Mehrheit wird eben NICHT von pickligen, stotternden, schlecht frisierten NERDS (das ist nicht böse gemeint, normales Vorurteil halt) gebildet.
> ...




wow, da gehts ja fast schon zu wie an ner "normalen" uni.
studiert einfach in freiburg.   da gibts kein maschinenbau und alles ist in ordnung


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juli 2007)

Wooly schrieb:


> ich sag Bescheid wenn ich mit Bernhard mal wieder in die Pfalz fahre.


Daas glaub ich nicht! Du wirst bestimmt nie nie wieder mit uns biken.


----------



## Froschel (12. Juli 2007)

falls der Sommer doch nochmal ein Sommer wird kommen wir ganz bestimmt. Ansonsten musst halt du mal mit paddeln kommen  

-_-


----------



## eL (12. Juli 2007)

pünktlich samstag wird der Sommer angeschaltet!

na dann viel spass bei 35 stuckis im stickigen wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (13. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> pünktlich samstag wird der Sommer angeschaltet!
> 
> na dann viel spass bei 35 stuckis im stickigen wald



wenn man sonst kaum noch den Berg hochkommt braucht man wenigstens etwas ozondoping.


----------



## knoflok (13. Juli 2007)

sers an alle NLs. Fast alle wiedermal im falschen Fred unterwegs -  aber wat solls. 

Muss mich für dieses Wochenende wiedermal abmelden. Werde Onkel  
und wurde daher anderweitig verpflichtet.
Und Sonntach darf ich wiedermal Gentleman-Driver spielen... 

Viel Spass an alle...
Grüße 
Knofi


----------



## rohstrugel (14. Juli 2007)

Froschel schrieb:


> wenn man sonst kaum noch den Berg hochkommt braucht man wenigstens etwas ozondoping.


Wie ... hust ächz ... meinst d... hust hüstel ... du das 

@knoffi
Es gibt keinen falschen NL-Fred. Hier wird lediglich eine nette Bikerin gesucht  und nicht eine Maschinenbäuerin
Viel Spass noch beim Onkel werden


----------



## mjA (14. Juli 2007)

huhu ich leb auch noch *lach*

In nicht absehbarer Zeit wär ich sicher auch ma wieder dabei. 

*weiter ab und zu hier mitles*


----------



## Wooly (15. Juli 2007)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> studiert einfach in freiburg.



Hab ich gemacht ..


----------



## eL (16. Juli 2007)

det jibbt jummipunkte.... alterschwede unser wooly hats damals so richtig getschekt


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> na dann viel spass bei 35 stuckis im stickigen wald


Habs mir gestern auf der Straße so richtig gegeben. Leider bin ich 30km vor dem Ziel mit Sternchen vor den Augen vom Rad gefallen.

Wie sagen die Ostfriesen? "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung". Was soll man bei 38 Grad im Schatten anziehen? Und um die Kurve zum Thema zurück zu finden: Bei solchem Wetter sollte man lieber mit einer netten Bikerin im Pool liegen, anstatt sich auf dem Bike zu quälen.


----------



## marc (16. Juli 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ....Bei solchem Wetter sollte man lieber mit einer netten Bikerin im Pool liegen, anstatt sich auf dem Bike zu quälen.



Ok, mir fehlt da der Pool, sind jedoch im Bikepark LacBlanc auch auf unsere Kosten gekommen  ...Biketechnisch gesehen


----------



## Froschel (16. Juli 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Habs mir gestern auf der Straße so richtig gegeben. Leider bin ich 30km vor dem Ziel mit Sternchen vor den Augen vom Rad gefallen.
> 
> Wie sagen die Ostfriesen? "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung". Was soll man bei 38 Grad im Schatten anziehen?



ich bin mir sicher dass du nocht einiges hättest ausziehen können.


----------



## heat (16. Juli 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Habs mir gestern auf der Straße so richtig gegeben. Leider bin ich 30km vor dem Ziel mit Sternchen vor den Augen vom Rad gefallen.
> 
> Wie sagen die Ostfriesen? "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung". Was soll man bei 38 Grad im Schatten anziehen? Und um die Kurve zum Thema zurück zu finden: Bei solchem Wetter sollte man lieber mit einer netten Bikerin im Pool liegen, anstatt sich auf dem Bike zu quälen.



gegen abend fahren so von 6-21 uhr isses an sich ok. Wiel trinken, im Wald fahren is besser! Ohne quälen kein Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. Juli 2007)

nein... bei der hitze zieh ich mein pool nicht aus....


----------



## rohstrugel (16. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> nein... bei der hitze zieh ich mein pool nicht aus....


Nicht dass du dich noch als nette Bikerin am Hochrhein outest


----------



## eL (16. Juli 2007)

watt? der rhein hat hochwasser?


----------



## rohstrugel (16. Juli 2007)

Der Rhein fliesst auch ohne Hochwasser in die Nordsee, und die hat Watt


----------



## Wooly (17. Juli 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Der Rhein fliesst auch ohne Hochwasser in die Nordsee, und die hat Watt



Ahhh so langsam wird das wieder  .... geht doch, mit ein wenig gutem Willen ...


----------



## eL (17. Juli 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> und die hat Watt


ja wie geil.... unser energieproblem iss gelöst


----------

